# Electronic switches



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi! I need to know the details of how to wire an electronic switch track. I have a train table with hard to reach switches, and I would like to find out how to make switching easier.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

WHo makes the switch? Are you sure it is electronic and not mechanical that uses a coil?


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

I is an atlas with a on/off looking switch on it. I tried attaching wires from the transformer to the atlas switch, and attaching it from there to the screw holes on the switch track. It did not work and all that happened was that, the first time I tried, I saw sparks in between 2 of the tracks?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Altas has a simple coil switch with three terminals. The center powers both coils. while each end when grounded activates a direction. I could have this concept reversed. The center could be a ground. This is an AC switch. Now you may have a green tortoise box or another under the table motor. DO you?


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Am not exactly sure what a green tortoise box is.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Atlas twin coil turnouts use the middle terminal as common.
But they will work with either AC or DC. The correct way
to connect an Atlas turnout would have a wire from one powerpack accessory
terminal go to the center terminal on the turnout. The other wire
from the accessory terminals would go to a panel with 2 buttons. One
throws the turnout straight, the other diverges. A wire would go from
each of the panel terminals to the 2 remaining turnout terminals. When
you press the straight button the turnout should so align...when you
press the diverge button it should move to the curved track. If the actions
are reversed of this simply reverse the 2 'button' wires on the turnout.

I read what you posted about making your connections.

If you connected power to the turnout terminals without
going through a push button or momentary switch you would
quickly burn up the solenoid that operates the turnout. If this
happened, luckily, replacement solenoids are readily available. The
sparking situation is not a good thing either. 

Can you post a photo of how you connected the turnout so
we would be better able to resolve your issue?

You are saying electronic...do you mean DCC (digital command control)?

Don


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

So sorry! I did not know what I was talking about. It is not DCC, it is obviously motor run or whatever the other option is. Here is the picture you requested:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I see your drawing and understand it from power pack accessories
terminals to the panel. 

Does that panel have 2 buttons on it? One Red one green possibly?

The Atlas turnout has 3 terminals. All 3 should be connected
for it to work correctly. One wire is a common. One of the other two
throws turnout straight, the other throws diverging.

There should be 3 wires from the panel to the turnout. Are there?

You show 2 wires from the panel to turnout. I don't know what
they are.

Where exactly did you see sparks when you connected the wires?

Do you have a multimeter? These are invaluable on a layout and Harbor
Freight was giving them away free last week. They're usually about 
4.00 there. With one of these we can do all sorts of trouble shooting
with you.

Don


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

The panel has one switch. I will connect too 3, I didn't know you had to do that. The wires are just insulated copper wire. I saw the sparks in between two tracks that wer not connected all the way. Did not have multimeter, not exactly sure what that is, will try to get one.

Thanks DonR!


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*switch*

Hi,Don`t want to confuse the issue but for what it is worth.I think I have the same switches and took dummy me to learn that you push the switch in the direction you want the turnout to go and then tap the switch and it will snap into place. Mine had center connection and one on each end.Center was turnout and each end was forward right and back to you left for your turnout.

Sparks could be a loose conection.Hope this helps..

Have a good evening,Everett -Multimeter costs about 5 to 8 dollars at Harbor freight or most anywhere. I could send you one free but shipping is most of the price of it. I buy them on sale for $3.00 and sell them for 4 or 5 at the flea mkt.


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks sanepilot. I usually manually change my switches manually. Am thinking of buying a multimeter.

Thanks!


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks, this helped!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

From
http://tysmodelrailroad.blogspot.ca/p/wiring-diagrams.html


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Look up Kalmbach Books. They have a book for anything you can think of for model railroading. One in particular is "How to wire your layout" and I wouldn't be caught dead without it. You can get it for regular DC wiring and for DCC wiring. Very helpful.Pete


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

I was not aware that there was a book on the subject. I will see about getting it. It definitely would be helpful to have a resource on it.


----------

